# Free OS Downloads!!!



## Gigacore (May 3, 2007)

Here are few OpenSource rarely found OSes... This is completely legal as its almost linux. The most famous found is Solaris 10! Linux geeks can give a try. Some of this OSes are ideal to run on P2 or P3 which u r not using. 


AROS           
AtheOS
Cefarix
Chaos
CP/M
Darwin
DCP
Debian GNU/Hurd	
E.R.I.K.A	
eCos	
ELKS	
ERaMS	
EROS	
Fiasco	
Free-VMS 
FreeBSD	
FreeDOS	
Freedows	
Linux	
Menuet	
Minix	
MorphOS	
NetBSD	
Oberon	
OpenBEOS
OpenDarwin	
OpenBSD	
Plan 9	
PowerOS	
QNX	
ReactOS	
RTEMS	
*Sabayon Linux*
S.Ha.R.K	
SkyOS	
Solaris 8
*Solaris 10* 
Unununium
V2_OS	
VSTa	
Winmac	
xMach	
Yamit	
ZotOS


----------



## Third Eye (May 3, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Gigacore (May 3, 2007)

Oops... by mistake i've posted this in the wrong sectoin. can any moderator move this thread to OpenSource


----------



## sam_1710 (May 3, 2007)

the "Freedows" link's pointing to : *www.freeos.com/None
its not workin... change it to *www.freeos.com


----------



## Gigacore (May 3, 2007)

thanks sam, edited!

Thanks for moving this thread GNUrag!!


----------



## mehulved (May 3, 2007)

Why would anyone try Solaris 8 now? With Opensolaris 10 freely available. I have tried FreeBSD and it's variants, ReactOS and darwin. Well couldn't even get darwin to install cos of a couple of problems. ReactOS never worked cos it didn't support USB mouse 
FreeBSD is just great but haven't messed around with it much yet.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 3, 2007)

thnkx for the link Intel.

btw, which month's take a crack did u win?(have stopped buying digit long ago, so no idea)


----------



## sam_1710 (May 3, 2007)

@intel.. no mention...
btw.. me too wanted to ask the above question!!...


----------



## Gigacore (May 4, 2007)

i won the December 2006's  'Create XP CD that requires no driver installation' 
the solution is published on January 2007 issue.


----------



## freebird (May 4, 2007)

BTW U seems to like Open SOurce OS   a  lot ?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 4, 2007)

well here's one more , OpenDarwin


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2007)

^^ that one was killed earlier by Apple itself.now its ghost is hosted on servers.
(Apple guys stopped giving codes)


----------



## Gigacore (May 4, 2007)

well, whats BTW stands for ????


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2007)

^BTW=between


----------



## Gigacore (May 4, 2007)

thanks @ praka123 

*Solaris 10* added!


----------



## dissel (May 4, 2007)

I think BTW=By The Way.

Thanks for the nice list.


----------



## Gigacore (May 4, 2007)

yes i think dissel is rite


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2007)

yea... BTW is by the way
btwn = between...


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2007)

^^ yes. @diesel is right.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 4, 2007)

*Great List *but



			
				Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> Here are few OpenSource rarely found OSes... This is completely legal as its almost linux.
> 
> ReactOS



Who told you that ReactOS is almost Linux!!!?

Dude ReactOS is as much Linux as Windows is which means Absolutely Zero percent.


----------



## Gigacore (May 4, 2007)

I said the below OSes are almost linux..... I didn't say all are linux.... Read properly!!!!!!!!


----------



## vignesh (May 4, 2007)

I had the same problem with ReactOS and darwin mehulved


----------



## mehulved (May 4, 2007)

And ReactOS is a dead project I presume. Atleast it was when I last saw.


----------



## eddie (May 5, 2007)

^ Don't know much about them but looks like they are alive again. Especially when we consider that they made a stable release just last month and a news letter on 1st May talking about Roadmap to their next release. I had also read somewhere (on Wikipedia maybe?) that they were dead sometime back.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 5, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> ^ Don't know much about them but looks like they are alive again. Especially when we consider that they made a stable release just last month and a news letter on 1st May talking about Roadmap to their next release. I had also read somewhere (on Wikipedia maybe?) that they were dead sometime back.


*www.reactos.org/en/about_roadmap.html



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> Why would anyone try Solaris 8 now? With Opensolaris 10 freely available. I have tried FreeBSD and it's variants, ReactOS and darwin. Well couldn't even get darwin to install cos of a couple of problems. ReactOS never worked cos it didn't support USB mouse
> FreeBSD is just great but haven't messed around with it much yet.


*ReactOS 0.4 - alpha*


*USB* keyboard and mouse support


----------



## Gigacore (May 5, 2007)

Even people wont like to use Xandors and Ark linux.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 5, 2007)

ReactOS was never dead. They were just migrating to SVN from the CVS repository so releases were slowed. For more info you can visit the irc channel or subscribe to newsletter.

As for being linux like, Intel_Gigacore reactos is not even linux like, the only similarity is both are FOSS. ReactOS is almost Windows, not Linux.


----------



## mehulved (May 5, 2007)

I don't think any of them are like linux. Most are *nix like and a couple others like ReactOS(windows), FreeDOS(DOS) and quite different.


----------



## anantkhaitan (May 8, 2007)

Has anyone tried Hurd ?
The best thing about it is that it is a GNU kernel.. I wanna try that
No GNU/Linux rather complete GNU OS


----------



## freebird (May 8, 2007)

Hurd must evolve more.btwn Debian GNU/Hurd is available.check their site @ *debian.org also the hardware support is very minimal


----------



## Gigacore (May 8, 2007)

Guys please PM more links and i will add to the list.. Please support to make this thread go sticky. Support me.... support Open Source

^^Sabayon Linux Added


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 8, 2007)

You should have added the source :- *www.freeos.com/download.php

This is not your own complied list. Least you can do is add the source in your thread.


----------



## mehulved (May 8, 2007)

Or you can simply point to distrowatch it lists all these and more along with their home page reviews and more.


----------



## Gigacore (May 8, 2007)

lock this thread


----------

